# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch >  Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu 3 ngày 2 đêm

## binhanhsaomoi

*   Tour du lịch Vũng Tàu 3 ngày 2 đêm*
*(Chương trình: 3 ngày 2 đêm, phương tiện máy bay)*

_ Bên cạnh những tiềm năng to lớn về dầu khí. Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu đang từng bước khẳng định thế mạnh du lịch của mình, nhờ lợi thế về tiềm năng thiên nhiên và nhân văn phong phú. Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu là một quần thể thiên nhiên hài hoà, sơn thuỷ hữu tình, có những dãy Núi Lớn - Núi Nhỏ - Minh Đạm, Núi Dinh che chắn, xa xa biển Đông có Côn Đảo bao bọc, ở gần có Long Sơn quy tụ... _ 

*NGÀY 01: HÀ NỘI – SÀI GÒN – VŨNG TÀU   (Ăn trưa, tối)*

Sáng: Xe và Hướng dẫn viên của *Du lịch quốc tế Ánh Sao Mới – New Starlight Travel* đón Quý khách tại điểm hẹn đưa ra sân bay Nội Bài đáp chuyến bay VN213 lúc 8h30 đi Sài Gòn.
10h30: Tới Sài Gòn, Xe và HDV đón đoàn khởi hành đi Vũng Tàu.
13h00: Đến Vũng Tàu, Nhận phòng Khách sạn . Dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng . 
14h00: Sau đó Quí khách tắm biển Vũng Tàu & tham quan : Vườn Hoa La Mã – Chinh phục tượng Chúa Kitô ở độ cao hơn 100m, từ nơi này Quí khách sẽ ngắm nhìn toàn cảnh Thành phố Vũng Tàu thật đẹp .
18h00: Dùng cơm chiều tại Nhà hàng .
19h30: Xe & Hướng Dẫn Viên đưa Quí Khách dạo phố đêm Vũng Tàu hoặc Tự túc mua vé xem xiếc chó (một tiết mục giải trí đặc sắc chỉ có ở Vũng Tàu vào mỗi chiều Thứ bảy) .

*NGÀY 02: THAM QUAN VŨNG TÀU**  (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*

05h30: Mời Quí Khách thức dậy vào buổi sáng sớm để đón Bình minh trên biển . 
07h:15: Dùng điểm tâm tại Nhà hàng – tham quan : Tắm biển Khu du lịch Biển Đông (Ocean Park) Quí khách tự do thưởng thức các dịch vụ thể thao trên mặt nước như : Jetski, kayak, dù lượn,v,v…...
12h00: Dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng .Buổi chiều Quí khách tự do thư giãn và tắm biển .
18h00: Dùng cơm chiều tại Nhà hàng. Tối tự do.

*NGÀY 03: VŨNG TÀU – SÀI GÒN – HÀ NỘI   (Ăn sáng, trưa)*

06h00: Mời Quí khách Thức day sớm để đón bình minh trên biển & tắm biển. 
07h30: Dùng điểm tâm tại Nhà hàng, Quí khách cùng Hướng Dẫn Viên tham quan : Bạch Dinh, một trong những – thắng cảnh chùa đẹp nổi tiếng của TP. Vũng Tàu & Quí khách tự do tắm biển . 
11h00: Dùng cơm trưa tại Nhà hàng. 
12h00: Trả phòng về TP. Hồ Chí Minh. Ghé khu liên doanh bò sửa Long Thành và Chợ Bà Rịa mua đặc sản.
14h35: Xe đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, Quý khách lên chuyến bay VN226 lúc 16h30 về Hà Nội. 
18h30: về tới Hà Nội, Xe ôtô đón và đưa Quý khách về điểm xuất phát ban đầu chia tay Quý khách kết thúc chương trình.

*Giá trọn gói cho một người: 1.950.000 VNĐ*
*(Áp dụng cho đoàn trên 30 người trở lên)*


** Giá bao gồm:* 

1. Xe máy lạnh vận chuyển tham quan suốt tuyến.
2. Bảo hiểm du lịch = 10,000,000/ vụ/ khách 
3. Hướng Dẫn Viên Tiếng Việt theo thuyết minh & phục vụ suốt tuyến.
4. Ăn sáng + Ăn trưa + Ăn chiều theo chương trình tại Nhà hàng (có 1 số bữa thưởng thức đặc sản như đã nêu ).
• Ăn sáng đối với khách sạn tương đương 2 sao & 2 sao là 1tô + 1ly (café sữa đá). 
• Đối với tiêu chuẩn 3 sao trở lên là dùng điểm tâm Buffet tại Khách sạn. 
5. Phục vụ: 01 Khăn lạnh + 01 Chai khoáng 0,5ml/1ngày/1khách.
6. Vé cổng tham quan thứ 1 theo chương trình tour.
7. Phí du thuyền tham quan (tùy theo chương trình tour đã nêu )
8. Khách sạn (Bố trí phòng 2, 3, 4 khách – theo lọai phòng của khách sạn & số lượng khách )
• Khách sạn t/đương 2 sao : Thu Trang, Ánh Trăng 
• Khách sạn 2 sao : Thùy Vân, Victory 
• Khách sạn 3 sao : Sơn Thủy Resort, Medicoast 
• Khách sạn 4 sao : Dic Star.

** Giá không bao gồm:* 

1/ Vé máy bay khứ hồi Hà nội – Sài gòn – Hà Nội. Chi tiêu cá nhân, đồ uống, hoá đơn VAT.


** Ghi chú:* - Trẻ em từ dưới 5 tuổi: miễn phí dịch vụ, ngủ chung giường với bố mẹ. Gia đình tự lo cho bé ăn và tự trả phí tham quan (nếu có). Nhưng không quá 20% tổng số thành viên trong đoàn.
 - Trẻ em từ 5 – dưới 10 tuổi: tính 50% giá tour, tiêu chuẩn ăn như người lớn, ngủ chung giường cùng bố mẹ.
- Trẻ em từ 10 tuổi trở lên: giá tour như người lớn.
- Cung cấp danh sách đoàn gồm : Họ tên, năm sinh, giới tính, quốc tịch, để làm các thủ tục mua bảo hiểm và chuẩn bị hồ sơ đoàn.
* Giá trên có thể thay đổi vào thời điểm quý khách đi du lịch mà không cần báo trước.

*Mọi thông tin xin liên hệ:*
*CÔNG TY DU LỊCH QUỐC TẾ ÁNH SAO MỚI - NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL*
*Địa chỉ: Số 365 - Bạch Đằng – Hoàn Kiếm – Hà Nội*
*Điện thoại: (+84 4)3.932.7210/ Hotline:* *0966.072.571**– Ms Bình*


*NEW STARLIGHT TRAVEL – CẢM NHẬN SỰ KHÁC BIỆT!*

----------

